# Oven shelf



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

We have a spare 14 inch oven shelf that we no longer need. Bought for previous MH and doesn't fit the oven in the new one!
Happy to give this away but would appreciate seeing a few pounds donation going to the MHF Charity.
Pick up from near Fairlight, Hastings.
Bill


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Bump


----------

